# Met of zonder intentie/ plan



## ThomasK

Ik vind het soms interessant, soms ook vanuit didactisch oogpunt, om uit te zoeken hoe wij bepaalde aspecten _(betere termen welkom)_ zoal uitdrukken. Zo dacht ik aan het koppel 'zomaar' vs. 'doelbewust', of dus 'met/ zonder intentie'... 

Ik zie een aantal mogelijkheden: 
- ADV. : iemand doet iets *   toevallig  *vs. *(doel-)bewust*
- ADV : iemand doet iets *zomaar *vs. vanuit/ *uit berekening
- ADV : ..... *per toeval vs. met opzet 
- ADV : per ongeluk vs. met kwaad opzet 

- V : iemand *stuurt aan op *iets vs. *laat gebeuren  *
- V : iemand *streeft naar iets *[lijkt mij te formeel] vs.  *laat komen 

*Zie ik een en ander over het hoofd? Ik denk aan uitdrukkingen... Ik dacht even aan: *
- *V (dialect): *hij legt zijn  boontjes te weke(n) *[hij hoopt op...] vs. kijkt de kat uit de boom ?


----------



## Peterdg

Enkele gedachten:

opzettelijk, expres, moedwillig

onopzettelijk, ongewild

beramen, opzetten (opgezet spel), bekokstoven


----------



## ThomasK

Jawel, prima ideeën, ik had er kunnen aan denken, maar... Dank!


----------



## YellowOnline

Konkelfoezen


----------



## ThomasK

Ik dacht intussen nog aan* 'azen op'*, al heb ik mij de bedenking gemaakt dat de intentie-verba meer en midner activistisch zijn: je kan azen op iets, zonder iets te doen, lijkt mij, terwijl beramen direct impliceert dat je net een echt plan opstelt... 

Het zal wel geen toeval zijn dat we weinig 'intentieloze' werkwoorden verba vinden (werken zonder intentie? ;-)). Combinaties met 'laten' zijn ook al omschrijvingen, lijkt mij. Ik dacht in dit laatste verband nog aan '(lijdzaam) toezien'...


----------



## Timidinho

Willens en wetens
Per abuis, abusievelijk 
zonder erbij stil te staan
Met voorbedachte rade


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, goeie bijdragen. Dank !


----------

